
In praise of John Ruskin - lermontov
https://www.spiked-online.com/2019/09/06/in-praise-of-john-ruskin/
======
jmkd
This quote resonates:

‘We want one man to be always thinking, and another to be always working, and
we call one a gentleman, and the other an operative; whereas the workman ought
often to be thinking, and the thinker often to be working, and both should be
gentlemen, in the best sense. As it is, we make both ungentle, the one
envying, the other despising, his brother; and the mass of society is made up
of morbid thinkers and miserable workers. Now it is only by labour that
thought can be made healthy, and only by thought that labour can be made
happy, and the two cannot be separated with impunity.’

